# Resevoir Fishin. NE Ohio?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm gonna start hitting the shores of Westbranch, Walbourn, Milton, Tappan, and mabye Mosquito. Anyone know any good spots or certain baits that work? Thanks!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

No boat?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Mosquito has a lot of shoreline access. Topwater frogs and buzzbaits over the grass mats are effective in the Fall.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We got a 21ft. Starcraft we use on Erie. But its awfully deep. I'd prefer shore access.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> We got a 21ft. Starcraft we use on Erie. But its awfully deep. I'd prefer shore access.


Oh nice....ya I see that could be an issue

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

tappan has plenty of shore fishing access along state route 250. the whole length along 250 is open to the public to fish.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. Great Erie boat. Handles the big water. But not the best Resevoir boat. We take it to Westbranch for Musky but we only troll the deeper water. Anyone on here ever fish Walbourn?


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, We have fished walborn till they turned it into a pay lake for boat launching. They get enough without charging to launch or for tourni's. $100 is to much. As for the fishing it is a real good lake. Go on down the path across from the launch and cast toward the island into the deep chanel with some traps. Kim caught this 6+lb'er there and if you look close you should be able to see the lure she used. A fish thats almost 7 lbs makes this her personal best. By the way her very next cast was a 3+lb'er. This was some prefishing we were doing for a tourni. To bad we didnt do as good the day of the tourni. This fish would have gotten her big fish and in the money with 10+ lbs as a start for a bag. whew. Thats why its called fishin and not catchin. But I'm still real proud of my bride for out fishin me all the time. Way to go Kim! LuvYa








dont know why the pic didnt attach but it is in our album if ya'll are interested.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

dmills4124 said:


> Yep, We have fished walborn till they turned it into a pay lake for boat launching. They get enough without charging to launch or for tourni's. $100 is to much. As for the fishing it is a real good lake. Go on down the path across from the launch and cast toward the island into the deep chanel with some traps. Kim caught this 6+lb'er there and if you look close you should be able to see the lure she used. A fish thats almost 7 lbs makes this her personal best. By the way her very next cast was a 3+lb'er. This was some prefishing we were doing for a tourni. To bad we didnt do as good the day of the tourni. This fish would have gotten her big fish and in the money with 10+ lbs as a start for a bag. whew. Thats why its called fishin and not catchin. But I'm still real proud of my bride for out fishin me all the time. Way to go Kim! LuvYa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't see the pic. But huh. I didn't know you had to pay 100$ to launch there. Geeze! But yeah. I fooled around from shore one time. We got a lot of little fish 1-2lbrs. But my one buddy lost a hawg next to the shore. Probably around 4lbs. It was a nice fish. Broke him off. I get a lot of Catfish there but we never Bass fish much. Looks like I will be more often from now on. :B


----------



## Zinia32 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello!Welcome to the site! I hope to be friend with you in the future!


----------

